# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  سمر كموج غنّت من نتاج السنباطي فأطربت وأمتعت - محمد حجازي

## ادارة المنتدى

دقيقة من الطرب الأصيل عشناها مع المطربة سمر كموج (أبو زيد) والفنان أحمد السنباطي على مسرح قصر الأونيسكو ليل الأربعاء في الرابع عشر من نيسان (أبريل) الجاري، أطلق الإثنان خلالها باقة من ألحان الراحل الموسيقار رياض السنباطي التي خص بها أحمد صوت سمر حتى في الوقت الذي كانت فيه قضية الأغاني الأربع التي لحنها الموسيقار الراحل خصّيصًا للسيدة فيروز، مثارة بينها وبين الوريث أحمد، وهو موضوع يطول بحثه، حيث اعتبر أنه الوحيد الذي يحق له اختيار من سيغني هذه الألحان.      


أكثر...

----------

